# Evie's First Walk!!



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Evie went for her first proper walk tonight and did SO well! She was really brave and had a good run around the field  She was a bit unsure at first and stayed close to me, with her tail down  But in no time she was charging off after Maya  She even walked on her lead for a bit, which she refuses to do outside normally!! :thumbsup:































































































































And a little video!

YouTube - ‪Evie&#39;s First Walk‬‏


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Great pics Evie has come on a treat


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Great wide field, so nice she had a blast on her first time.. :thumbsup:


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Aww,adorable pictures! Evies a little cutie!


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

aaw she is just so cute, where did them legs come from though :w00t:


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Evie is just a wee sweetie and you must be so proud of her.


----------

